
CoinOut Wants to Digitize the Pennies in Your Pocket - steanne
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063827/coinout-wants-to-digitize-the-pennies-in-your-pocket
======
greenyoda
_" Not only does CoinOut make it easier to pay but also provides you with a
little more data on how to manage your money."_ (shows nice picture of a list
of transactions)

Wonderful. Now all my _cash_ transactions can be tracked too! And tied to my
real identity. I wonder what they're going to do with all this yummy data...

No thanks, I'd rather just keep those pennies in my pocket and spend them when
I can, which was never much of a problem to begin with. (Or use my credit card
and get a cash rebate.)

